# Club East of Atlanta has few openings



## wcmagee (Jun 6, 2014)

Hunting Club, Taliaferro County near Crawfordville with deer, turkey, and few hogs. Approximately 1100 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods, pines thinned. No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. We need to add 3 or 4 members this year. $650/TBD
Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 or Norman 404-381-8802 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jul 20, 2014)

*how many members*

How many members and is it bow only?


----------



## wcmagee (Aug 20, 2014)

*20-22 hunters*

This is the max.  Usually 4-5 hunting during the week, 6 or 7 weekends, except for opening day and Thanksgiving.  We hunt bow, muzzleloader, and rifle as per state season.  

We are headed down Thursday to do some work and get food plots going Friday and Saturday if you want to see the property and meet some of the guys. 

Craig


----------



## wcmagee (Sep 4, 2014)

New shooting houses in.  24 food plots done.  Camp cleanup Saturday 9/6 and ready for the season.  Call if you are interested.


----------



## wcmagee (Sep 8, 2014)

C:\@ Craig Home\AAA\@  WCM\@MAGEE HOME\@CRAIG\HOME Files\Big Rack Photos\2013\Creek at corner stand\cdy000053.jpg


----------



## wcmagee (Sep 8, 2014)

*Last fall.*

Looking for this year


----------



## Tristan1687 (Jan 23, 2015)

Any openings for 2015?


----------



## AL123Jenks (Jan 23, 2015)

Where are you from Grovetown Ga. and how many members total


----------



## wcmagee (Jan 31, 2015)

Tristan1687 said:


> Any openings for 2015?



We may have a couple.  Should know in the next couple of weeks.

Craig


----------



## wcmagee (Jan 31, 2015)

20-22 members.  East of Crawfordville 5 miles.


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 6, 2015)

*place to hunt*

My son & I need a place to hunt. my name is Jim Whitehead my phone is 404-431-5261 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net

          Thank you


----------



## mbrowland (Mar 28, 2015)

*Opening*

Any openings remaining?


----------



## wcmagee (Mar 31, 2015)

We may have a couple of openings.  Most members renewed.  Let me know and we can discuss.
Thanks,
Craig


----------

